# Prices Official $659 16GB $779 32GB UNLOCKED!!



## ehlive (Sep 5, 2007)

The prices are in 

Apple Inc. has announced it will sell an unlocked version of its new iPhone 4 when it goes on sale in Canada on Friday.

The unlocked version of the phone, which will be sold by Apple directly on its website and through its Apple Stores, will allow consumers to pick which cell company they want to sign up with and negotiate a monthly plan that suits them.

The unlocked phones will be sold in addition to iPhone 4s that are tied to specific wireless carriers, such as Rogers and Bell.

The unlocked versions of the iPhone 4 will sell for $659 and $779 for the 16-gigabyte and 32-GB versions, respectively,


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

source?


----------



## ehlive (Sep 5, 2007)

The vancouver sun

Apple to sell unlocked iPhone in Canada for $779


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

ehlive said:


> The vancouver sun
> 
> Apple to sell unlocked iPhone in Canada for $779


LOL It says the iPhone 4 has "4G network capability"... Reporters should really check their facts.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks  are u planning on getting one this friday?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

ehlive said:


> The unlocked version of the phone, which will be sold by Apple directly on its website and through its Apple Stores, will allow consumers to pick which cell company they want to sign up with and *negotiate a monthly plan that suits them*.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Sorry...


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

With Tax it comes to
$744.67
That's a hell of a lot of money for a cell phone


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

which is when a contract comes in handy


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

just wait a little while, people will be selling them for $600


----------



## apesta (Jun 15, 2010)

Ive been asking my friend that works are Fido about the iphone pricing. Seems like with contract, it will be the same as the current 3gs. One interesting thing i was told is that the phones even with contracts will be unlocked as well. I dont know how reliable they are, but he seemed confident thats the case.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

minnes said:


> With Tax it comes to
> $744.67
> That's a hell of a lot of money for a cell phone


That's what they cost when you don't subsidize with a 2 or 3 year plan. 

the article even says what I just looked up on ebay, that the blackberry bold 9700 is going for around 450-700 for unlocked/no contract, and it doesn't even have internal storage (to speak of).

Remember the Motorola Razr? That thing was 500-600 for buy out price. 

I'm very happy that they're allowing us the option of buying it unlocked like the EU and Asia have been able to for a while. 

This might actually sway me from an Android based phone to replace my ill-fated n97.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

minnes said:


> With Tax it comes to
> $744.67
> That's a hell of a lot of money for a cell phone


That's what I found so funny about people freaking about the price of the iPad. In reality an unsubsidized iPhone is nearly identical in price to a 3G iPad. If you bought an iPhone through a carrier that's essentially what you've been paying for your phone, you just didn't actually notice it.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

minnes said:


> With Tax it comes to
> $744.67
> That's a hell of a lot of money for a cell phone


It's also hellva LOT MORE $$$$ to buy an iPhone 4 on a three-year contract, just do the math...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

knightwrangler said:


> It's also hellva LOT MORE $$$$ to buy an iPhone 4 on a three-year contract, just do the math...


How do you figure? I wouldn't expect someone from Keswick to know how to do math. LMAO :lmao:


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> How do you figure? I wouldn't expect someone from Keswick to know how to do math. LMAO :lmao:


That wasn't funny, it was offensive actually.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

knightwrangler said:


> That wasn't funny, it was offensive actually.


Oh please. Still please provide the math you did to prove your statement.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Oh please. Still please provide the math you did to prove your statement.


I have to provide YOU with the math??? Figure it out yourself Joker since you seem to be not just a "joker" but feel the need to show your superiority by living in Markham and making fun of where I live-Oh please.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

knightwrangler said:


> I have to provide YOU with the math??? Figure it out yourself Joker since you seem to be not just a "joker" but feel the need to show your superiority by living in Markham and making fun of where I live-Oh please.


Here is simple math for you. You and I pay the same monthly fee for service for 3 years. Yet I paid $299 and you paid $800 for the same phone.

because you are not on a contract does not mean you will get a cheaper monthly rate.

Here I will break it down for you.

After 3 years for you. Lets keep it simple for you.

$50 a month for 3 years. = $1,800 

$1,800 + $800 = $2,600 for you.
$1,800 + $299 = $2,099 for me.

So how is that


> It's also hellva LOT MORE $$$$ to buy an iPhone 4 on a three-year contract


 cheaper? Unless you don't want your phone to be a phone sometime during the 3 years.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Here is simple math for you. You and I pay the same monthly fee for service for 3 years. Yet I paid $299 and you paid $800 for the same phone.
> 
> because you are not on a contract does not mean you will get a cheaper monthly rate.
> 
> ...


I would never pay for a monthly (contract) phone plan-it's too much cash for very little in return...:clap:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

knightwrangler said:


> I would never pay for a monthly (contract) phone plan-it's too much cash for very little in return...:clap:


How is it more?


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

knightwrangler said:


> I would never pay for a monthly (contract) phone plan-it's too much cash for very little in return...:clap:


How much do you pay per month then? I've yet to see a decent plan that isn't at least $50/month that has data + voice. 

If you're not going to get data, why on earth would you even get an iPhone?


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> How is it more?


Joker you did the math-your spending $2,099 for your iphone 4.
That alone is MUCH MORE $$$$ than I'm spending which is zero!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

knightwrangler said:


> Joker you did the math-your spending $2,099 for your iphone 4.
> That alone is MUCH MORE $$$$ than I'm spending which is zero!


If you're spending zero, then isn't your argument means zip and I'm kinda confused as to how you can compare yourself to an iPhone user if you don't have one. 

I can see Joker's point because I will be renewing my contract as well to get the subsidized price. Why would I spend 850 when I can spend 340 for the exact same phone? Unless you are someone who doesn't want to renew a contract, then I can see why to get the unlocked. But I'm planning on having a cell phone for the next 3 years, so why not get it at a cheaper price?! I don't have to change my plan either.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

knightwrangler said:


> Joker you did the math-your spending $2,099 for your iphone 4.
> That alone is MUCH MORE $$$$ than I'm spending which is zero!


Then you don't have an iphone 4 with a cell/data plan. So what are you talking about when its cheaper?

Please explain and provide your math because you are still making no sense


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

knightwrangler said:


> Joker you did the math-your spending $2,099 for your iphone 4.
> That alone is MUCH MORE $$$$ than I'm spending which is zero!


so you have no interest in getting an iphone? then what are you trolling this thread for?


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Asherek said:


> How much do you pay per month then? I've yet to see a decent plan that isn't at least $50/month that has data + voice.
> 
> If you're not going to get data, why on earth would you even get an iPhone?


Where on earth did you get the idea I was buying an iPhone 4? 
I never stated that I was buying one!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

knightwrangler said:


> Where on earth did you get the idea I was buying an iPhone 4?
> I never stated that I was buying one!


So why submit your thoughts and make your comments about iPhones or cell plans in a iPhone forum? Yep from Keswick.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

knightwrangler said:


> Joker you did the math-your spending $2,099 for your iphone 4.
> That alone is MUCH MORE $$$$ than I'm spending which is zero!


Do you mean because he's locked in for that and you're not locked in for anything at all?

I think the point is that if you're going to be paying for service anyway, contract or no contract, it makes sense to get the phone for cheaper.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

dmpP said:


> so you have no interest in getting an iphone? then what are you trolling this thread for?


I'm not trolling dude-I was making a statement.
It's my opinion that I was sharing, that's all.

Just like you have an opinion as to why your buying the phone and or a contract too.

Take it easy guys we are just having a discussion.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> So why submit your thoughts and make your comments about iPhones or cell plans in a iPhone forum? Yep from Keswick.


I'll ask you one more time to please stop being offensive.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

knightwrangler said:


> I'm not trolling dude-I was making a statement.
> It's my opinion that I was sharing, that's all.
> 
> Just like you have an opinion as to why your buying the phone and or a contract too.
> ...


if you have no intention of owning an iphone, then I'm confused and stumped as to why you would post in this thread, tell people they;re paying more than you when you're paying $0. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I read about the pricing days ago as well, originally on the CBCs website, then in the Toronto Star. The papers are quoting the unsubsidized prices from the States. I still have my doubts that they will be 659 and 779 respectively in Canada. I think they're going to be the prices found in the source code from Fido's site. 699 & 799, same as last year. I mean, I would be tickled if they are indeed lower, but I'm not expecting it.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

knightwrangler said:


> I'll ask you one more time to please stop being offensive.


You are just a troll. I am not the only one who thinks so. Read the other posts.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

dmpP said:


> if you have no intention of owning an iphone, then I'm confused and stumped as to why you would post in this thread, tell people they;re paying more than you when you're paying $0. Doesn't make sense to me.


Thank you. I had to check my sanity.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

jawknee said:


> I read about the pricing days ago as well, originally on the CBCs website, then in the Toronto Star. The papers are quoting the unsubsidized prices from the States. I still have my doubts that they will be 659 and 779 respectively in Canada. I think they're going to be the prices found in the source code from Fido's site. 699 & 799, same as last year. I mean, I would be tickled if they are indeed lower, but I'm not expecting it.


I think you're accurate with regards to unsubsidized pricing. I'm approaching my 2yr contract anniversary... wondering what the Rogers pricing will be if I resigna 3yr contract.


----------



## JTG (Jul 9, 2008)

My first post....(long time reader, just more lazy when it comes to posting)


I can see knightwrangler's (obvious) point that $0 is cheaper than $2099

However, people are discussing two options in this thread:

1) Buy on contract and locked to the carrier
2) Buy unlocked

So bringing in a third option, 3) Good old Status Quo/Don't buy anything, without stating upfront that it is a different option than the two previously discussed, is not the best way to go about making the argument that option 2 is the more expensive option.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> You are just a troll. I am not the only one who thinks so. Read the other posts.


No I'm not, but you sir are being offensive to other members which is not very nice at all...


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

joker eh said:


> thank you. I had to check my sanity.


:d


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

I was debating on HUP, but I may be leaving Canada in a year`s time. I do not know my future plans, so I would rather by unlocked (no plans to upgrade to 4GS or whatever they`ll call it) and I do not want to be stuck with a ECF and a locked phone (with a software unlock) So i will just splurge now and buy the unlocked 16giger.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

dmpP said:


> I think you're accurate with regards to unsubsidized pricing. I'm approaching my 2yr contract anniversary... wondering what the Rogers pricing will be if I resigna 3yr contract.


I think you will see the norm, 199/299. But it won't matter really, because I will get one anyways. I also think how much you spend with Rogers monthly makes a difference as well.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Joker Eh said:


> I think you will see the norm, 199/299. But it won't matter really, because I will get one anyways. I also think how much you spend with Rogers monthly makes a difference as well.


how you spend in total, or just on the 1 wireless line?

I have 2 cells, and all the services with Rogers...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

silentsim said:


> I was debating on HUP, but I may be leaving Canada in a year`s time. I do not know my future plans, so I would rather by unlocked (no plans to upgrade to 4GS or whatever they`ll call it) and I do not want to be stuck with a ECF and a locked phone (with a software unlock) So i will just splurge now and buy the unlocked 16giger.


Then buying unlocked will be cheaper for you because you will be leaving Canada in a year and you know it. But if you are here for maybe almost 2 years it may still be cheaper for HUP and then payinng to get out. What you have to find out is how much to get out when you leave. If its more than $500 then buy unlocked.

You can always unlock after. I think.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Thank you. I had to check my sanity.


We all make choices in our lives, My choice is to not purchase an iPhone 4 because in MY opinion that it costs a lot of cash for little in return FOR ME.

Other members may feel differently which is fine and I respect that, enjoy your new phone and plan.

This forum is about discussion, not about putting other members down because they have an opinion.

That is not fair, not nice and I expected a little more respect especially from "Joker".


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

dmpP said:


> how you spend in total, or just on the 1 wireless line?
> 
> I have 2 cells, and all the services with Rogers...


I think in total for your account.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

knightwrangler said:


> We all make choices in our lives, My choice is to not purchase an iPhone 4 because in MY opinion that it costs a lot of cash for little in return FOR ME.


If you have no interest in getting an iphone 4, why post in here, and make arguments that it's a waste of money? That, my friend, is trolling. See: Troll (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)



knightwrangler said:


> Other members may feel differently which is fine and I respect that, enjoy your new phone and plan.


Agreed, and I have even stated that I disagree with you.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

knightwrangler said:


> We all make choices in our lives, My choice is to not purchase an iPhone 4 because in MY opinion that it costs a lot of cash for little in return FOR ME.
> 
> Other members may feel differently which is fine and I respect that, enjoy your new phone and plan.
> 
> ...


Listen, please read your original comments. You made a blank statement in a thread about iPhones in an iPhone forum saying twas cheaper to not be in a contract and told people to do the math. I asked you to do the math and you said you pay nothing. So why offer you opinion?

I don't join converations about Canon cameras if I am never going to buy a Canon camera and say its cheaper not to have a Canon camera. Does this make sense.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

I like turtles.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

sheamus said:


> I like turtles.


 :clap:


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

sheamus said:


> I like turtles.


Oh yeah? Well I don't like them and I'm paying $0. My opinion. Please don't be offensive!

/s


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

:lmao:



dmpP said:


>


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Listen, please read your original comments. You made a blank statement in a thread about iPhones in an iPhone forum saying twas cheaper to not be in a contract and told people to do the math. I asked you to do the math and you said you pay nothing. So why offer you opinion?
> 
> I don't join converations about Canon cameras if I am never going to buy a Canon camera and say its cheaper not to have a Canon camera. Does this make sense.


I've owned an iphone in the past and found it to be too expensive for MY needs.
Again, not to be trolling just offering an opinion. Seriously this can cost a lot of money,
and am trying to be helpful to some potential buyers that's all my intention ever was.

It was never meant to morph itself into it present incarnation on this forum.

I was also totally put off on "Joker's" comment which was completely out form in this excellent discussion forum.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

asherek said:


> oh yeah? Well i don't like them and i'm paying $0. My opinion. Please don't be offensive!
> 
> /s


+1


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lmao.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

knightwrangler said:


> I've owned an iphone in the past and found it to be too expensive for MY needs.
> Again, not to be trolling just offering an opinion. Seriously this can cost a lot of money,
> and am trying to be helpful to some potential buyers that's all my intention ever was.
> 
> ...


That's just the point you're completely missing: your comments still made zero sense.

The comparison was between buying unlocked and buying locked to a carrier.

There are a few circumstances where you wouldn't want to be locked to a carrier, and they're legitimate, but if you're going to break down the actual _price_, it's not really cheaper and it's definitely not "massively cheaper" to buy unlocked than locked to a carrier simply because:

a.) If you bought the phone, you obviously want to use it, meaning you're going to be on a plan of some kind
b.) I have yet to see a decent plan that combines data and voice for less than $50/month. I mean actually decent data, seeing as this is a smartphone that relies on data use.

The math works out that if you're planning on using the phone for the next 3 years (I'd easily say the vast majority of people buying this phone), odds are that being locked to a carrier will *probably* be cheaper seeing as you're going to have to pay a monthly fee to get good usage out of this phone _anyways_. 

Note that I bolded "probably" because obviously there's the possibility in the next couple of years that a new carrier might come ("A NEW CHALLENGER APPEARS") that might actually have good plans and stop gouging us, but I'm seriously not holding my breath. People have been saying this for years that "next year, so and so is coming!".


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

knightwrangler said:


> +1


You do realize that I was being facetious and siding with them and not you, right?


----------



## ehlive (Sep 5, 2007)

back on topic…

FRIDAY CAN'T COME SOON ENOUGH!!!

My self, I will be buying the unlocked one. I get a new iphone every year, and I just sold my 3GS for $500 so I am really only adding $300 to go to the iphone 4. Also, I do travel to the states so I am excited about being able to throw an AT&T iPad sim card in there to have data while I am away.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello

I called the Apple store right now, just got off the phone with them. The rep said they wouldn`t have the unlocked units in store (though he wasn`t 100% sure, only 99) and only available online. Did anyone call their apple store and ask this same question?

Also, for those doing a HUP. You must be the account holder to HUP and not an authorized user on the account.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

only 1 day 22 hours and 52 mins to go for me


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehlive said:


> back on topic…
> 
> FRIDAY CAN'T COME SOON ENOUGH!!!
> 
> My self, I will be buying the unlocked one. I get a new iphone every year, and I just sold my 3GS for $500 so I am really only adding $300 to go to the iphone 4. Also, I do travel to the states so I am excited about being able to throw an AT&T iPad sim card in there to have data while I am away.


What plan do you get when you are down there?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

silentsim said:


> Hello
> 
> I called the Apple store right now, just got off the phone with them. The rep said they wouldn`t have the unlocked units in store (though he wasn`t 100% sure, only 99) and only available online. Did anyone call their apple store and ask this same question?
> 
> Also, for those doing a HUP. You must be the account holder to HUP and not an authorized user on the account.


At the Eaton Centre yesterday I asked that question to a pair of employees. The guy immediately said they didn't know, but the girl interrupted and said "No, we are allowed to tell them that", and went on to explain that both locked and unlocked phones would be available for sale on Friday. You can take that for what it is worth, but obviously employees have been briefed and have been sworn to secrecy about it.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

silentsim said:


> Hello
> 
> I called the Apple store right now, just got off the phone with them. The rep said they wouldn`t have the unlocked units in store (though he wasn`t 100% sure, only 99) and only available online. Did anyone call their apple store and ask this same question?
> 
> Also, for those doing a HUP. You must be the account holder to HUP and not an authorized user on the account.


Was told by someone at Sherway that they would be selling both locked and unlocked units. They also are currently selling unlocked 3GSs in store.


----------



## ehlive (Sep 5, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> What plan do you get when you are down there?


I am not worried about voice, just data (I can use skype if I need to make a call!)

I have an iPad and already have an AT&T microsim, so I can activate a 30 day plan on the ipad while in the states, swap the sim, update carrier settings, and then I am good to go!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

silentsim said:


> Hello
> 
> I called the Apple store right now, just got off the phone with them. The rep said they wouldn`t have the unlocked units in store (though he wasn`t 100% sure, only 99) and only available online. Did anyone call their apple store and ask this same question?
> 
> Also, for those doing a HUP. You must be the account holder to HUP and not an authorized user on the account.


I'm confused how the stocks still havn't arrived  and the launch is set to go on the 30th 1 day away.


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe they're waiting until the day before to deliver the stock.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

daniels said:


> I'm confused how the stocks still havn't arrived  and the launch is set to go on the 30th 1 day away.


From what I understand, the Apple stores rarely get new product super early. It's usually the afternoon before launch.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

daniels said:


> I'm confused how the stocks still havn't arrived  and the launch is set to go on the 30th 1 day away.


Well a coworker was calling the local bell/rogers dealers here, and the bell one didn't have ANY iphones, 3g, 3gs, or 4 in stock, not getting 4 for at least 2 weeks AFTER the launch date. The rogers store did at least have 3gs phones in stock, but didn't have a date for when the 4s were going to come in.

Granted I'm living in a small town in the technological 4th world of canada (woodstock, NB), but still, WTF apple? 

Not that I expect to see a demo of the Droid X before new year's, but I would love to play with one of those. I am still on the fence. If the iPhone 4 had a bigger screen I'd probably be more excited by it.

*edit*
I'm looking at getting any phone unlocked, for the simple reason I got my n97 in January so I wouldn't qualify for a HUP for at least a year and a half from now. I don't find the price that bad considering what the buyout prices of most "free" phones actually are.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i live in a small town as well, im calling fido tomorrow if they don't know if they're getting it on Friday or not. I'm going to best buy, lining up at 7.30am best buy opens at 10am. Lets hope not alot of people buy the fido version.


----------



## olias (Sep 11, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> How do you figure? I wouldn't expect someone from Keswick to know how to do math. LMAO :lmao:


Sorry to resurrect this argument but as I read through it all there seems to be a nasty vibe here. The Joker-Eh challenged knightwrangler to provide facts to back-up his statement which is fine. BUT, then he also insulted and pre-judged the guy based on where he lives. Not very neighbourly, IMO.



Joker Eh said:


> So why submit your thoughts and make your comments about iPhones or cell plans in a iPhone forum? Yep from Keswick.


Then when knightwrangler was upset about the prejudice comment made by the Joker, he kept it going.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

olias said:


> Sorry to resurrect this argument but as I read through it all there seems to be a nasty vibe here. The Joker-Eh challenged knightwrangler to provide facts to back-up his statement which is fine. BUT, then he also insulted and pre-judged the guy based on where he lives. Not very neighbourly, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Then when knightwrangler was upset about the prejudice comment made by the Joker, he kept it going.


Thanks Olias for your support. It's much appreciated. Contribute, share and discuss forum topics don't insult other members, It should not be tolerated here. Joker-Eh needs to take his attitude somewhere else and not use it here on this excellent Mac forum.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Haven't read the whole thread, sorry. But the minute I see this iPhonemania, I smirk. Toys for boys. (Sorry, girls, nothing rhymes.) I have no desire to spend a ridiculous amount of money for a phone. I don't get it.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

mgmitchell said:


> Haven't read the whole thread, sorry. But the minute I see this iPhonemania, I smirk. Toys for boys. (Sorry, girls, nothing rhymes.) I have no desire to spend a ridiculous amount of money for a phone. I don't get it.


Exactly, I just don't get it either as I've stated previously it's far too much money to spend either unlocked or in a three year contract for little in return.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

knightwrangler said:


> Thanks Olias for your support. It's much appreciated. Contribute, share and discuss forum topics don't insult other members, It should not be tolerated here. Joker-Eh needs to take his attitude somewhere else and not use it here on this excellent Mac forum.


:clap:

Let's look at your original comment where you decided to pipe in.



> It's also hellva LOT MORE $$$$ to buy an iPhone 4 on a three-year contract, just do the math...


Then this..


> I would never pay for a monthly (contract) phone plan-it's too much cash for very little in return...


Then another brilliant comment..


> Joker you did the math-your spending $2,099 for your iphone 4.
> That alone is MUCH MORE $$$$ than I'm spending which is zero!


This thread is about the iPhone and specially about the iPhone 4. You need to take your trolling somewhere else. If you don't want to spend the money or cannot afford it you need stop commenting on this thread.

For those of us who can afford it and get alot in return by using the device then it is worth it. And I can tell you it is worth every penny and was well worth the wait.



mgmitchell said:


> Haven't read the whole thread, sorry. But the minute I see this iPhonemania, I smirk. Toys for boys. (Sorry, girls, nothing rhymes.) I have no desire to spend a ridiculous amount of money for a phone. I don't get it.





knightwrangler said:


> Exactly, I just don't get it either as I've stated previously it's far too much money to spend either unlocked or in a three year contract for little in return.


Why don't you go start a new thread and put the title as "Why I hate the iPhone" and see what happens. :baby:


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

'Joker Eh', your point is taken. I'm not a hater. Just perplexed as to the price. Not trying to sabotage the thread. Sorry.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> :clap:
> 
> Let's look at your original comment where you decided to pipe in.
> 
> ...


I don't hate the iPhone, it's cool device all I stated was I will not spend my hard earned money on a purchase and/or a contract.

I am entitled to my opinion and I didn't offend or badger anyone in the process.

Why are you getting so upset about this? Joker-Eh YOU started this all off by INSULTING me and continue to do so for no just cause and by continually criticizing a decision made by myself and no else.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

knightwrangler said:


> I don't hate the iPhone, it's cool device all I stated was I will not spend my hard earned money on a purchase and/or a contract.
> 
> I am entitled to my opinion and I didn't offend or badger anyone in the process.
> 
> Why are you getting so upset about this? Joker-Eh YOU started this all off by INSULTING me and continue to do so for no just cause and by continually criticizing a decision made by myself and no else.


Actually, if you're going to go the "you started it" public school routine, you're really the instigator here.

Coming into a thread where people are discussing the prices of the iPhone (read: 99.99% of the people who are reading/posting in this thread are interested in buying the phone and are actually discussing the prices of unlocked vs. non-unlocked) and start talking about how the phone is too pricey for you is just asinine. I'm all for keeping things civil, but you're just trolling.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Asherek said:


> Actually, if you're going to go the "you started it" public school routine, you're really the instigator here.
> 
> Coming into a thread where people are discussing the prices of the iPhone (read: 99.99% of the people who are reading/posting in this thread are interested in buying the phone and are actually discussing the prices of unlocked vs. non-unlocked) and start talking about how the phone is too pricey for you is just asinine. I'm all for keeping things civil, but you're just trolling.


But it's OK to insult and badger someone on in this forum???


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

Someone "lock" this thread. Really, enough already. Who cares. If you want to buy an iPhone, great! If you don't that's fine too. We're adults, we can make our own informed decisions.


----------

